# Ghost projections



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

There was a thread some time ago there was a post showing children that looked like ghost that was a projection. Does anyone know of it?


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

This isn't the thread but this is a video of Ghost's being projected from the back onto black cotton muslin photography backdrops, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YruwPzjuOg&feature=related


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are still looking for a tutorial regarding the children ghost projections there is a video tutorial posted on you tube at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT_G_5tRRTk. If this link doesn't work go to you tube and search homemade "twins from the shining" hologram. I have never done any projections but I might try this as it does not seem very complicated.


----------

